# platty daddy



## bugsandinsects (Jun 17, 2009)

hello everyone.
please can some body tell me what genetic it is please
and also what would the out come be if i put to a normal and put to a lesser platty.

thanks to any help :2thumb:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Platty daddy is the original lesser platinum wild caught male.

Lesser platinum is a co-dominant trait. This means it only needs one copy of the mutation to express the lesser platinum trait.

If an animal carries two copies of the lesser platinum gene they look different again and are called blue eyed leucistics (pure white snake with blue eyes).


lesser x normal = 50% normal, 50% lesser 

(odds are chances per egg)


lesser x lesser = 25% normal, 50% lesser, 25% BluE lucy


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

bothrops said:


> Platty daddy is the original lesser platinum wild caught male
> Lesser platinum is a co-dominant trait. This means it only needs one copy of the mutation to express the lesser platinum trait.
> 
> If an animal carries two copies of the lesser platinum gene they look different again and are called blue eyed leucistics (pure white snake with blue eyes).
> ...


nope - sorry andy, we're talking platty daddy here


platty daddy x normal 

1:2 lesser platinum 
1:2 het daddy (normal - carrying the additional daddy gene)


lesser x het daddy

normal
het daddy
lesser
platty daddy


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

A platy daddy royal has a gene pair made up of a lesser platinum mutant gene and a daddy (= hidden) gene.

A lesser platinum royal has a gene pair made up of a lesser platinum mutant gene and a normal gene.

platy daddy x lesser -->
1/4 super lesser or blue eyed leucistic
1/4 platy daddy
1/4 lesser platinum
1/4 het daddy (looks normal) (normal gene paired with daddy gene)


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Show's how much I know!

Didn't realise there was a 'hidden daddy gene'!

How does it interact with other mutations? Is is just linked with the lesser mutation or does it produce reduced pattern/brighter versions of other morphs?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

bothrops said:


> Show's how much I know!
> 
> Didn't realise there was a 'hidden daddy gene'!
> 
> How does it interact with other mutations? Is is just linked with the lesser mutation or does it produce reduced pattern/brighter versions of other morphs?


It's allelic to Lesser (and Butter, Mojave, Russo het Leucistic, Mocha, Phantom and so on), and may well be what makes a Mojave into a Crystal Ball, for example...


----------



## bugsandinsects (Jun 17, 2009)

*ball python*

thanks for the help people


----------



## T1NOR3PT1L35 (Apr 28, 2009)

So can someone tell me how you can tell a daddy truely is a daddy if it has a hidden gene, rather than someone trying to pass on a normal platty as a daddy platty. do they look the same or is their a big difference?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Platty Daddies do indeed look different to Lessers.

Much lighter, much brighter....

Now, from what I understand, it's pretty difficult to distinguish a "het daddy" or "homozygous daddy" from a normal until you breed it to a Lesser, Mojave, Butter, Phantom or other white-snake-complex morph.


----------

